# Brenner ist die Luft ausgegangen



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juli 2002)

Also Mädels, es ist mal wieder Zeit für die Hardware Freaks!

Mein Brenner bricht während des Brennvorgangs einfach ab. 

Lite-On  LTR 0841
Nero 5.5.8.0
Win XP

Hab mir vom Hersteller schon ein Update gezogen, aber der will immer noch nicht. Fängt alles normal an und dann bricht er ab.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee. Falls ihr noch Infos braucht, immer raus damit.

Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2002)

Hi Mädel 

Ja her mit den Infos.. Du mußt schon ein paar mehr liefern, wie soll man sonst antworten ohne weit ausholen zu müssen? Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung? Ist es ein Buffer Underrun? Wie schnell ist der Brenner? Bricht er grundsätzlich ab oder nur bei bestimmten Brennvorgängen wie CD auf CD? Wie sind die Laufwerke auf die IDE-Ports verteilt? Aus welchen Komponenten besteht der Rechner sonst noch? usw usw.. 

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juli 2002)

*-*

Ziemlich neugierig für ne Frau  

Also Fehlermeldung kommt keine. Brenner verlässt den Brennvorgang und spuckt die CD auch bis zum Reboot nicht wieder aus. Bei Nero läuft die Zeit einfach nur weiter und alles andere steht still. Ich brenne Daten von der Festplatte. Brenner: 8x4x32x Brenne mit 8-facher Geschwindigkeit. 
Ansonsten AMD 1400 512 MB DDR  RAM
Soundblaste Live 5.1
GeForce 3

Öh keine Ahnung, was noch nützlich wäre.


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juli 2002)

- bei wieviel prozent bricht der brenner ab?
- wie alt ist der brenner?
- ist das phänomen neu, oder hast du das problem schon länger?

ich hab mal google dazu angestrengt. viel gefunden hab ich zwar nicht (zwei treffer)... aber das problem scheint bei dem modell verbreitet zu sein.
ich will zwar jetzt keine definitive diagnose stellen, aber es sieht so aus, als wäre es ein produktionsfehler bei dem modell.


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2002)

Hm, wie sieht's mit einer anderen Brenn-Software aus? Bekommst da das gleiche Verhalten? Versuch mal allgemein unter verschiedenen Bedingungen und Einstellungen zu brennen und schau dann was passiert. Wenn der Fehler immer auftritt, bleibt wohl das was Asphyxia geschrieben hat..







> // this function returns the ultimate answer to the life, the universe and everything
> int ultimate_answer(void)
> {
> sleep(years2secs(7500000));
> ...


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Juli 2002)

*-*

Prozentzahlen sind leider immer unterschiedlich und der Brenner müsste ca über ein Jährchen alt sein. Hab gerade mal einen wiederbeschreibbaren Rohling ausprobiert und da hat es funktioniert.


----------



## ElFunghi (3. Juli 2002)

Versuch mal den Chipsatz deines Mainboards upzudaten, ich hatte solch ein porb auch mal zwar mit einem Sony Brenner aber ich schätze das dies ein allgemeines Prob ist. Bei mir hat danach alles gefuntzt!!


----------

